# Knott Trailer Hubs



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Hopefully, my bad experience will save some of you the same fate in the future. When I purchased my Carolina Skiff in May of 2014, I did not pay much attention to the Magic Tilt trailer with the package. A boat trailer is a boat trailer, right. The trailer was built with a Knott-Avonride tortion axle and Knott hubs. About a month later I decided to fit the trailer with Bearing Buddies and noticed the hub cap said "Waterproof". I called the dealer and was told that the hubs were sealed for life, could not be serviced, and that if I removed the hub cap, the warranty would be voided.

Not believing that the hubs would remain waterproof, I have jacked up the trailer every month or so to check for play and noise. Everything was fine until mid January, when I got that familiar "rumble" when bearings are starting to go. With the trailer still in warranty, I went by the dealer and was met with "those hubs are not serviceable", but they did offer to call Magic Tilt. 

After doing some research, I found that many other people had the same problem with Knott hubs, and being impatient with the dealer's actions in the past, I contacted Magic Tilt myself. They requested proof of purchase, etc., to which I complied. Because the bearings had not yet failed, they gave me doubts for any replacement on their part.

My research also showed that the bearings could be replaced, finding bearing kits for about $100 per hub. In addition to spending $200 for bearings, I would need buy an expensive wrench to meet the 207 foot/lbs of torque required when replacing the one time use retaining nut. After a month with no responses to emails or calls, I decided it would be more economical for me to just replace the Knott axle and hubs with a standard axle, hubs and leaf springs. I hope to be back on the water in another week or so. 

When I removed the Knott hub cap today, rusty water dripped out and rust was present. It took a six foot long breaker bar, and me and a neighbor's 240 pounds to remove the retaining nut. We were not able to remove the bearings.

So, be forewarned that Knott hubs are not waterproof as claimed, expensive, and very difficult to be replaced by a non-professional.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes have replaced a few they are not as good as advertised. I rather have bearings that I can service yearly

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

